# مشكلة في ( آي سي ) البلاي ستيشن 2 ارجو المساعدة



## شيكو 34 (17 يناير 2010)

عندي بلاي ستيشن 2 في الفترة الاخيرة لاحظت انها تقرأ الاسطوانات واحيانا مبتقراش ولما ودتها لمهندس الصيانة شاف ان الاسطوانة مابتدورش احيانا فقال 
الماتور عايز تنظيف...قلتله نظف
بعدين لما فك الجهاز قال لا دة حاجة كدة مش فاكر اسمها اللي هي الكابل اللي واصل من البوردة للعدسة لان العدسة مابتطلعش وتنزل ( ماتور العدسة بيروح ويجي لكن العدسة نفسها المفروض بتطلع وتنزل بشكل راسي)
قال السلك دة عايز تغيير قولته غيره
بعدين رجع وقال لا دة الاي سي بتاع الجهاز هو اللي بايظ

انا عايز اعرف ممكن تكون المشكلة دي ايه ولو كان اي سي فين ممكن الاقيه على البوردة
انا مش مهندس صيانة لكن الحمد لله اعرف ازاي افك والحم القطع وقبل كدة صلحت الرسيفر بتاعي بنفسي وغيرت المكثف بتاعه
المشكلة اني مبعرفش استخدم الجهاز اللي بيكشف عن القطع المحروقة لكن اعرف اغيرها بسهولة 
وعلشان كدة عايز نصيحتكم هل الاي سي فعلا الللي ممكن يكون بايظ وفين ممكن الاقيه وخصوصا ان الراجل واضح انه بيجرب وبعدين ة بيقولي هيكلف 120 جنيه

وشكرا ليكم


----------



## zeid25 (18 يناير 2010)

على حسب الشرح الذي ذكرته هذا العطل الذي تشكو منه هو عطل شائع وليس سببه السلك
ولا المحرك ولا ال اي سي .
هذا العطل يبدأ بضعف العمل في البداية وبعد فترة يتوقف الجهاز عن العمل .
ينشأ هذا العطل من ضعف مصباح الإنارة الليزري الصغير والذي يقع في جوار العدسة 
فلهذا المصباح عمر افتراضي .
الحل :
لا بد من تبديل المجموعة الصغيرة المتحركة وتسمى عند اهل الصيانة بالعدسة ولكنها في الحقيقة
مجموعة من القطع تضم العدسة والمصباح الليزري وقطع اخرى . وهي متوفر عند باعة القطع
الألكترونية ولكن لها ارقام يختلف معها الشكل الهندسي للمجموعة ومراكز ومحاور عملها
وسعر هذه المجموعة عادة يتراوح من 2 دولار الى 5 دولار تقريبا على حسب البائع ورقم القطعة
.
ملاحظة : المحرك لا يبدأ في الدوران حتي يأتيه الأمر بالدوران وهذا يكون بعد أن تقوم العدسة 
باعطاء الإشارة بأنها شاهدة القرص ولهذا السبب لن يدور المحرك أو يدور بضعة دورات ويتوقف بعدها
تحياتي


----------



## شيكو 34 (18 يناير 2010)

zeid25 قال:


> على حسب الشرح الذي ذكرته هذا العطل الذي تشكو منه هو عطل شائع وليس سببه السلك
> ولا المحرك ولا ال اي سي .
> هذا العطل يبدأ بضعف العمل في البداية وبعد فترة يتوقف الجهاز عن العمل .
> ينشأ هذا العطل من ضعف مصباح الإنارة الليزري الصغير والذي يقع في جوار العدسة
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك وواضح انك فاهم
طيب عندي نقطة احتاج فيها التوضيح
العدسة تعطي اشارة بمعنى انه لما كان فاتح الجهاز وبيشوف المشكلة كان في ضوء احمر متقطع بيخرج من العدسة ولما رجعت البيت حاولت وانا مشغل الجهاز والاسطوانة موجودة اني الف الاسطوانة بايدي فكانت تبتدي تلف
وحصل حاجة جديدة ان الماتور اللي بيلف العدسة لقوق وتحت توقف عن العمل وتحس انه معلق هو كمان مش عارف السبب بس كان شغال طبيعي
هل دة معناه نفس المشكلة اللي قلت حضرتك عليها

سؤال تاني...الجهاز عندي هو بلاي ستين 2 الصغير اعرف منين نوع العدسة وفين ممكن الاقيها 
وشكرا ليك جدا


----------



## شيكو 34 (19 يناير 2010)

لم تجيبني على استفساري اخي الفاضل
ياريت تفيدني علشان انا ناوي اشتري العدسة ان شاء الله وخايف يكون في عيب تاني وبصراحة انا حاسس ان انت اللي فاهم لان الباقيين اللي شفتهم شكلهم بيقولو اي كلام
وشكرا ليك


----------

